# Roy Jones Jr...will he defend?



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

Will Roy Jones Jr Defend his WBO heavyweight title?

Yes or no?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2003)

I voted _fencer_, though I'm not one actually. I always thought it'd be cool though and I do have a few books on it that I hope to work through some day.

The boxing-type moves are the hardest part of JKD for me.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 16, 2003)

i'm figuring he won't.

but if the money's right anyone could be tempted to have a go at it again.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 17, 2003)

Of course *RJJ* will defend his title (if the money is right)... :boxing:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

I can see RJJ doing it if the money is there. I'd like to see him go against Bryd. But there are rumours he'll talk about a fight with Holyfield. (Also an ex-LHW) After the fight I saw with Bryd, (Another ex-LHW) I think RJJ could pull this off too.


----------



## Kroy (Apr 15, 2003)

He's gotta fight Lewis if he really wants to be considered the champ, so yes I think he will fight. :boxing: Personally I dont think he can beat Lewis, it would be a good fight, regardless.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *He's gotta fight Lewis if he really wants to be considered the champ, so yes I think he will fight. :boxing: Personally I dont think he can beat Lewis, it would be a good fight, regardless. *



No Sir. Just think this one out. Money has a big role in this of course, but, RJJ and his handlers are smart enough to understand that this is a *Lose, Lose Situation*. Currently Roy Jones Jr. is the best pound for pound boxer around. Why tarnish the image? :boxing:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 15, 2003)

And I might add,  an *** whippin' would occur, and it wouldn't be Lennox gettin' beat down...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 15, 2003)

RJJ would have a better chance with Chris Byrd...:asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 15, 2003)

Ahh, but then he is gonna have to listen to the critics, who will say that he was just a paper "heavy" weight champ and that he should have stuck to the light heavy division. I think foolish pride will kick in (along with the right dollar amount)


----------



## Kroy (Apr 15, 2003)

To quote Rick Flare "In order to be the man, you gotta beat the man" WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *To quote Rick Flare "In order to be the man, you gotta beat the man" WOOOOOOOOOOOO *



But what if that man can completely kick your ***, and dominate you? What about protecting your image? 
Oh yeah, by the way, I'm responding to ya from *L.A.*, ya know close to Hollywood, Southern Cali...


----------



## Kroy (Apr 15, 2003)

Protecting your image simply means run and hide, he can do that if he wants but he'll never be the man. Johnson just signed a deal to fight Lewis, any predictions? I say Johnson will be kissing the canvas by the 4th round.:boxing:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 16, 2003)

Unforturnately, that's what Oskie did, and look what the *F* happened...


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'd like to see him go against Bryd. After the fight I saw with Bryd, (Another ex-LHW) I think RJJ could pull this off too. *



i think a roy jones jr fight against chris byrd would be great to see. the problem is that these heavy weight guys are almost no longer heavyweight. the talk of a super heavy weight division is the way to go.

i will meet you tonight at that girls house for the fight. you better bring lots of beer too! i am going to go out on a limb and call it a decision but i am not sure in whos favor.


----------

